# SOLUCION al problema:ruido del motor en potencia de auto



## kusanagy100 (Ago 23, 2012)

hola gente del foro. esta ves les traigo una solucion que quiero compartirla con ustadas ya que a mas de uno le habra pasado.

resulta que me arme una potencia para alimentar un woofer de 8 pulgadas que va en el baul de mi auto.la verdad que el tda7377 le sora potencia para mi modesta instalacion y mientras el motor esta apagado se escucha muy bien, el problema aparece cuando se enciende el motor, el woofer empieza a hacer un ruido desagradable que va de a cuerdo a las rpm del motor.

despues de probar separar los cables, pones todo blindado a masa y un sin fin de cosas sin resultado. di con un filtro en internet que se llama Ground Loop Isolator.

averigua qeu tenia dentro este filtro para rsca y no era mas que un trafo con relacion 1:1, entonces busque en mis cajas de trafos reciclados y encontre un trafo de chapas de hierro comun de 12v/220v 300mA.

le conecte la señal que viene del estereo al bobinado de 12v y la salida de 220v del trafo a la entrada del tda7377 y desaparecio TOTALMENTE el ruido a motor cuando el auto esta encendido.

bueno este es un post informativo solamente espero que les sea  de ayuda.

aca les dejo algunos esquemas para acerlo













saludos.


----------



## analogico (Ago 23, 2012)

no  es por nada  pero
 deberias buscar un trafo de 1:1


y los equipos antiguos  tambien usaban trafos  en la salida de sonido pero no  recuerdo que relacion tenian


----------



## jmgm (Ago 24, 2012)

hace años me paso algo parecido,arme un amplificador pero con un tda7350,y al arrancar el coche me hacia lo mismo,si aceleraba se sentia mas.De tantas cosas que guardo,me encontre con un viejo autorradio que tenia un filtro en la alimentacion,se lo quite y se lo coloque a la alimentacion del amplificador,y el molesto sonido de las rpm desaparecio por completo,ya solo se oia un poco el tipico hummm del amplificador cuando no tenia señal de entrada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Coincido con analogico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2012)

Yo le apunto primero al filtro en la alimentación , segundo al cable blindado para llevar señal y luego podría ir el transformador de aislación 1:1 

Saludos !


----------



## tatajara (Ago 24, 2012)

gracias por el aporte muy bueno 
si alguna vez me toca voy a tener ya la idea de por que puede pasar jeje
saludos


----------

